# LaCrosse Burly boots Stretching?



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got a pair of the LaCrosse burly boots. Fit great in the foot but are tight on my calf. Does the rubber stretch much over time? I would really like to kept them but they are just a little bit uncomfortable now.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Nate, I don't have a pair of LaCross Burley boots, but in my experience rubber doesn't "break in". If rubber boots start uncomfortable, they stay uncomfortable.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a pair of LaCross waist high waders, maybe 4 years old. This year they have been *difficult* to get on AND off. Then I realized that the weight I gained as a result of quitting smoking, was what was causing the problem. So next year I'll have a new pair. Not going back to smoking.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,
I have 2 pr of alpha burly sports, one insulated with 1000g seems to have stretched some. The other non insulated have not stretched.
Mine are zipper up the side, 16" tall.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 7, 2010)

have a pair and fit same day 500 as they do day one.


----------

